# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Selling: MakerBot Fifth Generation Replicator Desktop 3D Printer

## wwee11

PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS

9.9 x 7.8 x 5.9" Build Volume100-Micron Layer ResolutionUses MakerBot PLA Plastic FilamentMakerBot Replicator Smart ExtruderOnboard Camera with 640 x 480 ResolutionUSB, Ethernet, Wi-Fi3.5" Full-Color LCD DisplayMakerBot Desktop & Mobile AppsMac, Windows, & Linux CompatibleMade in USA

E-mail: t.tomak@aol.com
Phone #: +17049945788

----------

